# Eos which wheels ?



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Opinion please which you like ? sorry only links cant get the pics up don't know how   BUT IF SOMEONE CAN PLEASE DO :wink:

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/new_cars/eos/alloys

No 2 or No 3

Ps not for the TT :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

No.2 for me easy as pie :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hmmm.....I guess out of the 2 it would have to be no. 2

would prefer no. 5 though :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

You have done it now , looking at No3 as an option , No 2 standard , thinking No2 hard to keep clean , No 3 ,, as the car will be silver , easy clean :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?

Keep the pies out of it :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> would prefer no. 5 though :wink:


Likewise! 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

FFS, an Eos! Are you serious!? :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> FFS, an Eos! Are you serious!? :?


Not me the Mrs     and yes a 20TDI sport :wink: time for the puma to go , for sale soon


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

thejepster said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > would prefer no. 5 though :wink:
> ...


She is not having 18" wheels to curb , +Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s more  the others are 17"


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > FFS, an Eos! Are you serious!? :?
> ...


'Sport' LOL, there's irony for you! You do realise these things have a kerb weight of nearly 1,700kgs!?! This ain't no slight beauty!

It's a VERY expensive (they start at Â£20k for a basic piddly 1.6!) 'chic' golf in bad drag, and has f'all space in the boot with the roof down. In fact you can just about get a sports holdal in and thats about it! Also has pointless back seats! (a 2 seater would be ok, just....)

You can just imagine the brief: _OK, so build a 4 seater copycat C-C cliche box to compete with absolutely every other manufacturer who seems to be doing this sort of thing. Sell it to metrosexuals, hairdressers who use the mirrors for putting their makeup on, and Syed-from-The-Apprentice types with spiky mullets, cocaine habits and awful tastes in chart music. _

Mate, save your money and buy her something half decent. If it's a convertible she wants, go and see the new MX5, it's a belter and is practical to.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


TOO LATE ! she loved it ,drove it , ordered it , as said 2.0 tdi sport , red nappa leather , silver ,, etc , x4 seats :wink: ,,, big sunroof 8)

Anyway WHICH wheels


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

no 2 dave :wink:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Out of the two, it would have to be No.3, purely on an easier to clean basis.

My favourite is No.5 though, as has already been mentioned.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry I do not know what an EOS is, however 2 and 3 not my choice, I would go for *no.5*!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Okay I now see the "EOS"

VWs' version of the TT? :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Not paying even more Â£Â£Â£Â£s for No5 :? :?

No 3 looks good on silver

http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms_publish/ ... .Image.jpg


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

no 4 here


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hate to say this but dont those wheels look small


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

No2,,,,


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

No. 5


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Another vote for No.2

Although, I'd spend the extra and go for No.5


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BTW, which ones do you, or more to the point, your other half prefer? :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hate to say this but dont those wheels look small


The sport is 15mm lower


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> It's a VERY expensive 'chic' golf in bad drag


Isn`t the Mk1 TT an expensive `chic` golf in drag?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> BTW, which ones do you, or more to the point, your other half prefer? :wink:


The point of the post is [A] she thinks the standard No2 are ok ,* i wanted to surprise her with adding the No3 , so when it is delivered they will be different than standard ,she likes them all not bothered as she just loves the car and the drive 8) 8)

So all peeps that know me and Julie KEEP QUIET :wink: just hope she does not come on here :? :?*


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Any photos of no.5 on this car?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

No. 3 and I can quite understand why your wife wants one. As a late entry to the coupe-cabriolet class and spiritual successor to the Golf Cabriolet, I reckon it hits the mark nicely. Definitely a fine private buy, IMHO of course


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Thry are all shit designs. Derivative and unimaginative.

Therefore go for the classic 5 spoke design. Or go aftermarket. Unsprung weight issues unlikely to upset the handling...


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Any photos of no.5 on this car?


Yes 18" look good , I'm tempted ,,, but after x2 bent alloys on the puma :? :? :?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

davidg said:


> So all peeps that know me and Julie KEEP QUIET :wink: just hope she does not come on here :? :?


No. 5 or I'll tell Julie............... :lol:

( 2 or 3 ? .............. defo 3. :wink: )

Free for a brew this / next week ?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Definately No 3, much easier to clean and look bigger than No 2. I love No 5 on the car as this is the wheel in all the ads but you just know it will fall apart like the 18" Monza 2 Golf wheels and Audi TTQS wheels. Polished rims in this country are not a good idea.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r14n said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > So all peeps that know me and Julie KEEP QUIET :wink: just hope she does not come on here :? :?
> ...


Thanks for that :roll: :roll:

OK next week for a brew :wink: pm on its way


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

For sure, number 5, I always think its nice to spend that little extra and have something perfect.

You know it makes sense


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> For sure, number 5, I always think its nice to spend that little extra and have something perfect.
> 
> You know it makes sense


I agree at totally


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I saw one in Edinburgh last Friday and it is a lovely motor [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I agree, this is the first time I have heard/seen this car, the roof is interesting and pricewise its pretty good, makes a change to all those convertible Minis you see around!

Enjoy in good health.

_But remember wheel option number 5_


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

3.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Why not just keep the standard ones for winter, and buy a set of wheels that LOOK the same as No.5 from a different manufacturer at a cheaper price, and not 18" if you don't want that size.

That picture with the no.5's on looks the dogs danglies IMO so I'm still gonna stand my ground and vote no.5 AGAIN !! :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> r14n said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


When's he coming over?? I may call round as well as i've a little spare time later next week.

Also i think 5 are the best looking by a long way. Do some feckin overtime & get them ordered :lol: :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Paul, would be good to meet up with you again too,

I work only 5 mins from David's house, so will be a lunch time brew,

Let me know which day you're free, as I can do any day for an hour between 12-2.

Does this mean we're doing a group buy on coffee ?

See you next week, Ian.

David, still voting No. 5 you tight wad.......... :lol:

As mentioned before, 
a set of Kahn's would look nice for next summer 
and keep the standard ones for winter use.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r14n said:


> Paul, would be good to meet up with you again too,
> 
> I work only 5 mins from David's house, so will be a lunch time brew,
> 
> ...


Ian,

I'm down South for the early part of next week so Thurs or Fri are good & the timings work fine. Who's getting the pies?? :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Thursday's better for me than Friday.

about 12.15 ish.

David, not too much butter on the toast or the bacon and egg might slide off. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cool, a mini "Other Marques" meet round Daves pad. He'll be out numbered.

See you both on Thursday 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Bloody other marques tea party , tea, coffee , pies , bacon , toast ,,,,, only asked peeps opinion on some wheels :? :?

See ya next week :wink: :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Have you seen the rates consultants charge.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK !!
I think i will go for the 18" they do look the best 8) 8) 8)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

davidg said:


> OK !!
> I think i will go for the 18" they do look the best 8) 8) 8)


Good man!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > OK !!
> ...


If they get bent in the first week [smiley=rifle.gif] , i have never been in a car with anyone who finds EVERY POT HOLE in the road :x :x :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Have you seen the focus CC - stunning. cancel the EOS.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Have you seen the focus CC - stunning. cancel the EOS.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Considering getting one as a 2nd car


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Considering getting one as a 2nd car


Have you seen/driven the eos ??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yeah seen it. not driven it. Next door but two had one and a astra CC on test. Review on the car in Autoexpress about two weeks ago. Just looks wrong somehow.



















http://www.autocar.co.uk/FirstDrive_Sum ... ?RT=219128

Should I buy one?
Volkswagen is looking for big things from the Eos when it goes on sale in the UK in July. It has desirability and a large boot on its side, but with prices starting at Â£19,385 for the 113bhp 1.6, it is at least Â£2000 more expensive than an equivalent Astra TwinTop, 307 CC or MÃ©gane CC. Youâ€™d really have to want that VW badge to go for an Eos over its rivals.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Considering getting one as a 2nd car


Are you mad? I think your head is loose or something...

How much is this focus? why not buy a F348 or F355 for weekend use if you want something special.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Considering getting one as a 2nd car
> ...


lol - id guess 18k. not released prices yet.










F348 dont i need a tash to drive one??


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> lol - id guess 18k. not released prices yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I do not like the Ford, nothing special about it.

Nothing wrong with the 348 - I test drove one, I have been after a Ferrari for some time, considered a 355, however have put a deposit on a 360, I hope I have not made a mistake, heard some stories regarding the handling of the 360, however many of the 355s I looked at are now 10 years old and too many things could go wrong. Very excited, at the same time somewhat scared of ownership, only a few more weeks left till pickup 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its not about been special. Focus looks nicer than the VW and cost 2k less. Dash on the EOS looks like something out of a 1982 sierra.

Like the Astra, Not a fan of the 307 and would not buy a pug after what they have done with the 206/207 factory. Also wouldnt buy a french car or anything else french for that matter.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Its not about been special. Focus looks nicer than the VW and cost 2k less. Dash on the EOS looks like something out of a 1982 sierra.
> 
> Like the Astra, Not a fan of the 307 and would not buy a pug after what they have done with the 206/207 factory. Also wouldnt buy a french car or anything else french for that matter.


Maybe I misunderstood, I thought you required a second car, to my daily ride is my X5 which I use and have no passion for it. My second car is something special, thats the way I see it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll rephrase. a wifey car. :lol:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Dash on the EOS looks like something out of a 1982 sierra.


That caramel coloured dash pictured is the Focus!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Total agree the colour in the focus is horrible and i wouldnt have it. You could always pick a normal colour.

You know what picture i'm mean and the eos dash is a design disaster regardless of colour IMO.










Seats colour ( do like the shape ) and door inlays are just as bad.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Total agree the colour in the focus is horrible and i wouldnt have it. You could always pick a normal colour.
> 
> You know what picture i'm mean and the eos dash is a design disaster regardless of colour IMO.
> 
> ...


That pic of the interior :? , you can only get one fabric trim in the uk, black/grey cheque , looks bad  ,,,, all the rest extra Â£Â£s for leather ,,, it is the same as a golf with extra inlays ,, so the new golf has a sierra dash 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It just look odd. its a slap in the middle of the car. black/black would look better im sure.

doesnt really matter what i think - i wouldnt have one, but if your wife is happy that means less grief for you.

For 20k - id look at an A4 cab.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> It just look odd. its a slap in the middle of the car. black/black would look better im sure.
> 
> doesnt really matter what i think - i wouldnt have one, but if your wife is happy that means less grief for you.
> 
> For 20k - id look at an A4 cab.


Yeh she is very happy   , A4, she said is tooooo big for city driving/parking, soft top ,she wanted the hardtop ,as you say if she is happy so i'm i 8) 8) 8) ,, have to say i like it as well , but i don't think i would have one personally [R32  one], back on topic i want to surprise her with the wheels , so i hope she like the wheels when it arrives ,, with my luck she will not even notice them


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont think blokes can drive these type of cars they are two 'girly'

Pictures arnt two good - goto the showroom and look at them on the car.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

What about a white one !!!!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

White, hmmm... yes if we lived in a hot Arab country, had tinted windows, chrome wheels it would be okay :lol:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

davidg said:


> What about a white one !!!!


Presumably the deflector is so positioned to stop people in the back getting flies in their teeth?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its one ugly car - whats happen to car design and style??? :?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

The Eos is the best of the breed (307CC, Megane etc etc). The roof is amazing as it overcomes one of the main problems of these 4 seater hard top convertibles in as much as the windscrren frame doesn`t intrude rearwards too much.

I think it actually looks OK on the roads........


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Best of bread :lol: must be your VW tinted glasses painting you a picture thats not real. :lol:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Best of bread


WTF are you on about?

I`m still waiting for your review of the Focus ST............


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont need to review the focus - all the car mags say its way better than the others in the class (same as they are saying about this car.). I fancy the new Civic Stype. Looks great and the specs are good too.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I dont need to all the car mags say its way better than the others.


That`s not strictly accurate.

I`m just looking forward to your opinion on a car you`ve not actually driven, again.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well using your logic - you cant argue against what im saying as you havent driven either :lol:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> yeah seen it. not driven it.


This is a typical Toshiba statement. Worthless.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Autocar put the Clio 197 ahead of the Focus ST and Astra VXR recently, I wouldnt choose it myself but thats what they reckon.........


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wolfsburger said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Best of bread
> ...


Warburtons, although I prefer fresh stuff myself, Ciabatta warm, mmmm


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Great reply. :lol:

So have you driven any of the cars (Focus CC, 307, Astra CC, EOS) at all? 
Are you a test driver or the world leading expert in things cars and are able to make a definitive A is better than B statement?
Do you have eyes - Can you not see what all the mags are saying?
Can you read? - I posted the link

Does it matter what i say? No - not at all. Is it worth even typing this - no not really but its great sport if it continues to wind you up?

Why does it upset you so much if i donâ€™t like a vw? Are you a high priest a vw sect and im insulting your religion? If so great im even happier

Why should it bother you if another car maker makes a faster, or better handling car? Or may sells more?

Do you have the car you want?

Can you accept i may not share your view?

What ever the answers i dont really care. Get over it!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Do you have the car you want?


Nope.......best of bread motoring......ahhh I can dream


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba,
You appear to be very pro Ford without having the confidence to actually buy their products.

Taken from EVO (issue 089)

Despite the ST`s emotional appeal to the jury on the drive home, the GTI still wins (and gains half a star more for it`s brilliant chassis)

So no, not _all_ the car magazines say the ST is the best in the class.

No, I`m not a VW high priest and my religion isn`t VW.

Yes, I can read.

No, you`re not winding me up, I`m totally calm and feeling quite mellow today.

Cheers for asking anyway.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn will try harder next time :lol:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Damn will try harder next time :lol:


OK, I`m off on holiday tomorrow so you`ve got time to think something up!

Good luck :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont think about them - im not that bored at work!


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Why do people come on threads started for advice on a car that someone likes and has purchased and is obviosly excited and start dissing the car?

Not very considerate is it! If the title of the thread said 'shoot me down inflames' or 'please rubbish my new car then maybe.

Dave - Have you considered some aftermarket Audi rims? New RS4's are nice?

Steve

PS - Lets hope Julie doesnt read the negative comments and enjoys her new pride and joy!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Why do people come on threads started for advice on a car that someone likes and has purchased and is obviosly excited and start dissing the car?
> 
> Not very considerate is it! If the title of the thread said 'shoot me down inflames' or 'please rubbish my new car then maybe.
> 
> ...


She will & it's only natural for some to like a car & some to hate it.

When you open up a thread asking for opinions, on here you'll always get just that. Plenty are not fans of my car, plenty don't like Porsches etc. & in fact some on here are not even fans of the TT, but it's a fact of life & horses for courses.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i dont hate it, and i did say as long as the wife is happy thats all that matters.

I also pointed out the pics on the web are not very good so it would be best to take a look in the showroom.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> i dont hate it, and i did say as long as the wife is happy thats all that matters.
> 
> I also pointed out the pics on the web are not very good so it would be best to take a look in the showroom.


As said , other people have their opinion , that is fine  , the above quote is correct Julie will be happy [ well she had better be ] as i have taken most peeps opinion     then my opinion ! as i like the [No 5] 18" wheel the best , they are payed for and will be fitted to the car [build week 37 ]      ,,, i just hope she notices them :? :? .

TT Law , i see where you are coming from after market ones ,,,,,,, got the Chicago 18" for Â£390 extra ,, not to bad i think


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The answer to the question posed is quite simple....................they are all shit.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

No 5 perfect choice...perfect car for Ju too 

I'm sure she'll enjoy it!
Leave TT at home and bring it up for the Oct w/e :wink:

Dave


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> No 5 perfect choice...perfect car for Ju too
> 
> I'm sure she'll enjoy it!
> Leave TT at home and bring it up for the Oct w/e :wink:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Here is a lowered one :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davidg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > No 5 perfect choice...perfect car for Ju too
> ...


I drove a citroen bx once that looked a bit like that :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


Do you not mean an AX :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nah one of those things that had adjustable suspension and brakes that were on or off


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Nah one of those things that had adjustable suspension and brakes that were on or off


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Did I tell you I once had a ZX and drove courtesy cars more than mine :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davidg said:


>


Thats the sort of thing one of the worst cars I've driven ,driving down the motorway ,touch the brakes and they lock up


----------

